# Jaeger Lecoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon - 2017 Boutique Edition in White Gold - Q1363540



## Bostonhedonist (Oct 9, 2014)

Having previously owned a Rolex, an Omega and a Seiko beater (Shogun), I was ill equipped for the particular brand of delights that blossomed a few days into owning this watch.

The search for my one and only "classic dress watch" had gone on for some years. This was partly due to indecision, and partly due to the funds required for a gold watch not yet feeling superfluous enough. There is only enough room in my watch box for six pieces, and it is my intention to set that as the hard limit. This would be watch number four (unless you count that expendable replica that I don't like to talk about).

Point being, I wouldn't buy more than one dress watch. Particularly as the continuing "casualisation" of modern business and social life paints the Dress Watch as ever more the throwback than the reference point. But good lord, is a simple-looking, premium timepiece a beautiful thing to behold. I was determined to work one in, and it would have to have a gold case.

End digression.

The basic composition of the Master Ultra Thin Moon struck me several years back as what felt like an immediate and obvious favorite.

The 39mm case is a a polished and rounded 10mm thick with just a few facet lines to throw reflections into the light. Triple-angled applied indices form a delicately glittering ring around a calm ocean of matte dial with three central hands and a complication. And when you look into the complication, your gaze will only affix itself to the date wheel if you're looking for it. The mirrored moon phase orb and subdial whitespace dominate the information presented in a similar proportion to how the whitespace of the dial overshadows the complication. On the dial/subdial is only written essential information. Proportionally and stylistically, the watch is beyond reproach. It is calming and intoxicating to look at and move about, just so, in the light.

In terms of feel, setting the watch and listening to the rotor wind the mainspring gives the impression of both fineness and sturdiness. None of the functions of this watch are sloppy, sluggish or the least bit inaccurate. The two in-set pushers for date and moon click their complications forward with deft precision while hiding from view. On the wrist, the proportions are lovely. Ten millimeters by 39mm, I believe, are the objectively ideal dimensions for a classic looking watch - at least on my wrist. Any larger and it would feel too overt. Any smaller and it would feel under-proportioned to the size of my wrist. Any thinner and it wouldn't have much wrist presence, any thicker and it wouldn't feel sleek enough.

**
But I could never decide which version of the watch suited me best. The black/stainless is very striking, but almost a bit TOO striking. And besides, a watch like this really wants to be in a precious metal. I don't particularly care for white dials, which feel too formal to me. I do like the pink gold with slate dial, but when I tried it on it just felt a bit too... mature for my aesthetic.

Then, on a trip to Geneva, I tried on the white gold edition in the local boutique. The gray dial and beautiful silvery shine of the case had me hooked. And I just loved the 22ct yellow gold rotor (with classic, simple Geneva stripes that in the 6:00 position, line up precisely with those on the movement). There it was: an understated classic watch with just a touch of sportiness. And one that could be brought to match any color scheme.







































Apart from whether or not you endorse the moon phase complication, there is little fault one can hope to find in the MUT Moon. A gentleman once reviewed another version of this watch as "objectively beautiful" and I completely agree. The worst criticisim I've heard from anyone is "gorgeous, but not really my style."

When I handle this watch, and then something like a VC Patrimony or PP Calatrava, I get a particular type of pleasure: that of having something that easily rivals the very best, but that is a far better deal, if not quite so fancily adorned. JLC made many of their most popular movements anyway. #keepingItReal

And so, in the this watch, a great weight has been lifted from my collection. I've found the perfect dress watch for me.

But do I even really _need_ a dress watch? Well, that point is MUT.


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Bostonhedonist said:


> But do I even really _need_ a dress watch? Well, that point is MUT.


Oh, that's terrible. Well done!

(Also, excellent choice with that watch! I love that grey dial)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

It's a beautiful JLC!


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

Gorgeous piece. If you don't mind my slight hijack... you mentioned a hard limit of 6, and this being piece number 4. What else is in the collection?


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Beauty.


----------



## Bostonhedonist (Oct 9, 2014)

bradfordcharles said:


> Gorgeous piece. If you don't mind my slight hijack... you mentioned a hard limit of 6, and this being piece number 4. What else is in the collection?


Thank you! I've also got an Omega Speedmaster 3573.50 "Sapphire sandwich" and a Rolex GMT Master II 16710 "Coke." My beater is a Seiko SBDC007 "Shogun." I'm thinking for my final two, I would do something like a rose gold Yachtmaster and, one day, a platinum Nautilus. Or perhaps instead of the Yachtmaster, a tourbillon.


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

Bostonhedonist said:


> Thank you! I've also got an Omega Speedmaster 3573.50 "Sapphire sandwich" and a Rolex GMT Master II 16710 "Coke." My beater is a Seiko SBDC007 "Shogun." I'm thinking for my final two, I would do something like a rose gold Yachtmaster and, one day, a platinum Nautilus. Or perhaps instead of the Yachtmaster, a tourbillon.


If the RG Yachtmaster is the black bezel with Oysterflex model, you should absolutely do that over a tourbillon. A) You'll probably get more wear out of it because it is more robust. B) The tourbillon is generally a dressier complication and will doubtless be more expensive... so save money for that Nautilus. C) Resale is a factor, regardless. And Rolex and Patek are the kings there. D) Tourbillon service costs will be well above a Yachtmaster.

Regardless, awesome pick up with your MUT Moon. That grey dial is phenomenal and I keep looking at this and the WG Perpetual with the grey dial as well. Perhaps I'll make some moves, but my 'two watches per brand' rule would have to be broken to make that happen - so for now, I'll live vicariously through this awesome thread and pics.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Here are my 6









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyrider01 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have the stainless steel white dial version, but that grey dial is just stunning!


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

Congratulations, excellent choice.

The JLC MUT Small Seconds is the perfect dress watch you were looking for.

The JLC MUT Moon is the perfect dress watch you WEREN'T looking for, and that's what makes it so special as soon as you discover it.

The moonphase is an unexpected addition to an already perfect design, and this addition itself is executed perfectly--proportion, texture, numbering, and moon disc.

This notion of breaking new ground in perfection is rare in the watch world. Usually excellence is measured by how well brands can maintain the classics (Speedy, Sub, etc.) instead of ruining them.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Would love to upgrade my black dial MUT Moon to the grey dial WG, but I would have to sell a kidney! Such a beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

Great write up! And congratulations on such a stunning piece. The original steel MUT was the piece that flipped the switch in my brain and put me on the path of WISDom. I never bought the steel version but if the white gold version looks as good IRL as it does in pictures my checking account might have an unexpected expense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonhedonist (Oct 9, 2014)

bradfordcharles said:


> If the RG Yachtmaster is the black bezel with Oysterflex model, you should absolutely do that over a tourbillon. A) You'll probably get more wear out of it because it is more robust. B) The tourbillon is generally a dressier complication and will doubtless be more expensive... so save money for that Nautilus. C) Resale is a factor, regardless. And Rolex and Patek are the kings there. D) Tourbillon service costs will be well above a Yachtmaster.


The RG Yachtie is a sick obsession. I'm really not the type to be so overstated. But It just pulls so hard at my heartstrings! Probably right about the Tourbillon, save those for the museums.



mrhy56 said:


> Here are my 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should one have to pick only one oyster? All the flavors taste great! Sharp JLC too, sir. And I really think no collection is complete without that moonwatch.



scheissestadt said:


> Congratulations, excellent choice.
> 
> The JLC MUT Small Seconds is the perfect dress watch you were looking for.
> 
> ...


Could not agree more.



hvgotcodes said:


> Great write up! And congratulations on such a stunning piece. The original steel MUT was the piece that flipped the switch in my brain and put me on the path of WISDom. I never bought the steel version but if the white gold version looks as good IRL as it does in pictures my checking account might have an unexpected expense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly, the WG MUT moon looks a bit better in person than in the pictures. And the weight of it... sublime. There's just a quality to the materials that I can't seem to capture with a camera.


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

Bostonhedonist said:


> Sadly, the WG MUT moon looks a bit better in person than in the pictures. And the weight of it... sublime. There's just a quality to the materials that I can't seem to capture with a camera.


Looks better in person than the pictures? I might be in trouble here; the wife has already indicated she likes the dial color.

Did you go thru an AD?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seleur (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful dial! Wish that came in stainless, but I won't be holding my breath


----------



## Bostonhedonist (Oct 9, 2014)

hvgotcodes said:


> Looks better in person than the pictures? I might be in trouble here; the wife has already indicated she likes the dial color.
> 
> Did you go thru an AD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I went very gray on this one. Saved 25%. I don't go in for the "peace of mind through an AD" bit. In case it's not genuine, I make sure I've got someone to send my attorney after. If it comes in imperfect mechanical condition, I've already saved enough money for several AD services. But so far, I've only bought gray and never had an issue.

Feel free to PM me if you want to know where I bought it. But you could probably figure it out, there are only two or three sellers on the internet with this model. There aren't many Q1363540s out there to begin with.

I fully understand about the wife liking the dial! I'd been looking at MUT Moons for a while and wifey wouldn't sign off on the pink gold slate dial. "Rose gold is too trendy" she's been saying. But when I tried this on, it was the first time she said "now this one I like. It's timeless, simple and will go with everything." I didn't show her the price tag... Anyways, that was the last thing I needed to hear!



Seleur said:


> Beautiful dial! Wish that came in stainless, but I won't be holding my breath


That color dial specifically denotes a W.G. case, so you'd be holding your breath for a while.


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

Beautiful! This watch is perfect in my eyes. Enjoy! Let me know how the gold case stands up to wear.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Bostonhedonist said:


> Triple-angled applied indices form a delicately glittering ring around a calm ocean of matte dial with three central hands and a complication.


That turn of phrase is almost as beautiful as the watch. _Almost_...

Gorgeous watch (I am biased re: grey dials, though). Hope it brings you many years of enjoyment.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

mrhy56 said:


> Here are my 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice collection. Really fancy the Kermit and 16600.


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

You have exquisite taste. Beautiful watch- there's not much more I can add.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Bostonhedonist said:


> The RG Yachtie is a sick obsession. I'm really not the type to be so overstated. But It just pulls so hard at my heartstrings! Probably right about the Tourbillon, save those for the museums.
> 
> Why should one have to pick only one oyster? All the flavors taste great! Sharp JLC too, sir. And I really think no collection is complete without that moonwatch.
> 
> Could not agree more.


Not necessarily just for museums... and can be quite sporty and "affordable" too!










Yes, I agree! A collection is not complete without one nice moonphase...












mrhy56 said:


> Here are my 6


When I first saw this... it just made me sad!! My Gawd Man... you NEED a six watch box!

Maybe we can all pitch in...

(NICE stuff!)


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

works just fien,always wearing one


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

mrhy56 said:


> Here are my 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent collection, the MUT being my favorite!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deu (Jul 21, 2018)

Lovely write up


----------

